# Soda water



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has anyone ever tried running fizzy water, soda or just sparkling through their machine. The reason I ask is that chefs regularly use fizzy stuff for making batter. Ok, I know it is not boiled and forced under pressure through a puck and I know I will be ridiculed, but, just perhaps someone has done this and not yet owned unto it. Might be easier to experiment with brewed though


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Try it and let us know?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

The barn in Berlin pull espresso in to tonic water. Tried it last year. Surprisingly nice.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> Try it and let us know?


when my impress]turns up I will. I will not put it in my lever of course until this has been investigated more. interested to hear about the barn. has anyone else tried this


----------



## wilse (Nov 14, 2013)

I'll try carbonated water tomorrow.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

wilse said:


> I'll try carbonated water tomorrow.


be interested in your findings. it is odd how random thoughts just crop up. am surprised no one else has tried this so far. Often think sparkling water tastes cleaner somehow than still.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

wilse said:


> I'll try carbonated water tomorrow.


Wouldn't recommend - carbonated water is acidic - not good for machine's internals let alone the impact on the bean.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Not quite the same, but when I ordered an espresso at TAKK in Manchester they served a slightly flavoured sparkling water with it that complemented it and cleared the palate beautifully.

Not sure I'd want to risk putting it in an espresso machine, surely its slightly corrosive and bad for the boiler?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Wouldn't recommend - carbonated water is acidic - not good for machine's internals let alone the impact on the bean.


lets forget the putting into espresso machines bit for now and concentrate on brewed methods then


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Search back, this topic has been done before. Didn't go anywhere that time either.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> lets forget the putting into espresso machines bit for now and concentrate on brewed methods then


You want, ideally, ph neutral water. Carbonated water is around 6.0 - not good for brewing either.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Once its boiled wouldn't all the "gassiness" have gone?

So it whatever it did/tasted like would be dependent on whatever minerals etc were in it just like anyone water?

I think some bottled water comes in both still and sparkling - where presumably CO2 (or Nitrogen or whatever) has been dissolved in the flat (rather than "naturally" sparkling version having been shaken to remove the gas).


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Presumably you'd need to heat the water in some sort of pressure retaining vessel so the CO2 doesn't escape until you are ready to brew. In fact you may need a special device that allows you to do the whole extraction under positive pressure.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

bugger that for a game of soldiers......think I will stick with tap water


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

From a well with a bucket more like.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

How about cold brew, open bottle, funnel in coffee, close bottle, fridge for 2 days then filter through a French press or chemex.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Neill said:


> How about cold brew, open bottle, funnel in coffee, close bottle, fridge for 2 days then filter through a French press or chemex.


now you are taking......game on again!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Interested to hear how you guys get on with this. It shouldn't make good tasting coffee based on science but you don't know if you don't try.

Sparkling waters have high levels of carbonic acid which is bad for coffee brewing. It also usually has very high alkalinity and hardness. This said who knows what will happen. Looking forward to hearing how you get on.


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

In the interest of posterity, this needs to be done. Need a less acidic bean to neutralise taste...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

soon as my Impress turns,I will volunteer


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Someone said about needing a good deal of pressure- what about a mokapot?

It's basically a pressure cooker.

Cold drip might be worthwhile (relatively) too. I'd be prepared to do a cold drip as a weekend project- what beans are likely to work best?


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

I think immersion is the way- cold drip may take so long the carbonated water flattens. In terms of bean- maybe try a couple. Something floral? Id love to see something like raves finque el bosque but may be too acidic...


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

dfk: Saw this and thought of you!

http://www.dnainfo.com/new-york/20150430/upper-west-side/espresso-tonic-official-drink-of-summer



> Box Kite New York City, located in the East Village and on the Upper West Side, is serving a cold, bubbly concoction that's made by adding a shot of espresso to a glass of tonic water. The result is not unlike a cocktail, and tastes surprisingly sweet even without the addition of sugar and cream, which means it may have the makings of a major New York City summertime drink trend.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Over on one of the Australian forums they put a cold brew into a soda stream and are quite taken with the result. I kid you not.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

tomorrow is the day! will get some tonic and try the spro thing in that link!



aaronb said:


> dfk: Saw this and thought of you!
> 
> http://www.dnainfo.com/new-york/20150430/upper-west-side/espresso-tonic-official-drink-of-summer


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Obnic said:


> Over on one of the Australian forums they put a cold brew into a soda stream and are quite taken with the result. I kid you not.


I've heard of carbonated coffee drinks just not people brewing with it. Looking forward to the results


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I had a carbonated cold brew today at the Union stand. It was surprisingly creamy.

Very nice indeed!

I'm sure the guy said the cold brew was made first and then pumped through the tap using CO2 like a soft drink.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Whilst I'm in no hurry to emulate everything that new York city hipsters get up to, tonic water is my go-to summer drink. With gin in the evening or 50:50 with fresh orange juice in the mornings. I hadn't heard or thought of putting espresso in it but I will be trying that shortly. Cheers for the idea!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> Whilst I'm in no hurry to emulate everything that new York city hipsters get up to, tonic water is my go-to summer drink. With gin in the evening or 50:50 with fresh orange juice in the mornings. I hadn't heard or thought of putting espresso in it but I will be trying that shortly. Cheers for the idea!


Blame it on the barn in Berlin, they've been doing it for years, no need to mention New York!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Ah! I only mentioned NY as it was quoted in the article Aaron posted. Am hoping to get back over to Berlin later in the year to brush up on my German. I'll have to track down the Barn, heard a lot about them.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am just about to prepare to make my tonic/espresso. Do you think I should use crushed ice or ice cubes and would it make a difference. I guess the crushed ice would somehow act as a filter?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I used a few large cubes. Pulled the shot over it and topped up with tonic water to taste.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, here goes

  

  

I could only get tonic with a twist of lime, and all I can say is wow.....I simply cannttput it into words, and yes, the crushed ice has a different taste to the cubed


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Might just be me , they do say you eat with your eyes , that just doesn't look appealing to me .

as boots would say 'what does it taste like?'


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Can't imagine the lime helps but i'm very interested in how it tastes too


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@dfk41

Did you specifically want tonic water for this? Sainsbury's stock this sparkling water:










No idea if or how suited it is for what you're trying to achieve here but a possible alternative option perhaps?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> @dfk41
> 
> Did you specifically want tonic water for this?


Have you read the thread?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Having just seen an irn bru ad on TV I think @jeebsy should give this a go with irn bru.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I think since all you are doing,is mixing ice with espresso then the third part could be absolutely anything at all. Getting the right bean will be fun as well. As a long cold drink, the concoction I came up with was quite tasty but I can imagine coke or carbonated water being equally as fun to try.

I hope others take this in the spirit it is meant and have a go!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Well I did have a go at this earlier David. I must admit I rather liked it. Sounds silly but why not? I like espresso. I like tonic. I like spronic! An unusual taste for sure but the mixture of bitterness and sweetness and the refreshing fizz is interesting. Like a brown Campari!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> Like a brown Campari!


If i end up with esprotonic on the stall on a sunny day, that'll be how i sell it


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

I have some fizz water laying about and would have a quick try now but I'm done for caffeine today.

I'll try one of the simple pour overs tomorrow though just for the hell of it. No ice, just shot and some chilled fizz into it. I almost hope I don't like it.......


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I can see some recipe swops! jeebsy is well placed get this sorted for his stall.....might be too modern for farmers markets but he could become legendary if the press get hold!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Can see me making a few more Spronics before the summer is over.


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Well, here goes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So is that a double shot allowed to go cold or pulled straight over ice?

Looks .....interesting...... What beans did you use as a matter of interest?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Spooks said:


> So is that a double shot allowed to go cold or pulled straight over ice?
> 
> Looks .....interesting...... What beans did you use as a matter of interest?


Pull it straight over the ice. The crema seams to react with the tonic water and make a foamy layer like a coke float!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Spooks said:


> So is that a double shot allowed to go cold or pulled straight over ice?
> 
> Looks .....interesting...... What beans did you use as a matter of interest?


I put the ice into a tumbler, warmed a shot glass and poured the shot into the glass then onto the ice. The beans were a coffee compass special they had roasted, brazillian sweet yellow bourbon but to a mahogany. They are a strongly tasted bean and I am going to play around a bit more when my Feldgrind arrives and some less dark beans


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

When I tried this last year I can't recall which coffee I used but I have a feeling it was a natural. Fruity or floral would work well I think.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Here's another variation,

Gin & Tonic & Cold Brew

http://sprudge.com/make-your-own-cold-brew-gin-tonic-coffee-cocktail-76966.html


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Really wish I could actually drink tonic, it just reminds me of the old style malaria pills









There aren't many flavours I cant deal with but Quinine is definitely one.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I thoroughly enjoyed the coupleItried. I fully intend to experiment more and I would urge even the most sceptical of youth try it. Common Gary D, wheres your adventurous spirit?


----------



## Bobpies (Apr 27, 2015)

aaronb said:


> Here's another variation,
> 
> Gin & Tonic & Cold Brew
> 
> http://sprudge.com/make-your-own-cold-brew-gin-tonic-coffee-cocktail-76966.html


definitely trying this thanks

now to make some cold brew...


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Just tried some Indian tonic after an espresso.

My

Mind

Is

Blown

I hate tonic water, but this is the nicest thing I have ever had.


----------

